
The Campaign to Take Torvalds Out of Linux - bin0
http://techrights.org/2019/06/29/ousting-linus-torvalds/
======
bin0
Some quick backstory as to why I just posted this: I originally submitted it
almost three months ago [0]; it was quickly flagged down as a "conspiracy
theory". I don't necessarily agree with everything here, but don't think it's
that. I'm posting again in light of rms' recent expulsion from almost
everything, because I think the increasing "corporatization" of OSS stuff will
lead to him eventually being kicked out. I'm certainly not sure of any of
this, but I think recent events make this article particularly pertinent.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325213)

~~~
michannne
Definitely not a conspiracy in the crackpot sense, but one in the "organized
subversion" sense. I posted on the Amazon walkout thread as well - software
orgs are becoming too focused on politics. Of course some politics is to be
expected, FOSS itself is somewhat a politically-motivated movement, but the
end goal is apolitical.

Really this deplatforming is getting ridiculous, and the only goal it achieves
is dumbing down society by merging all social environments into one so they
have less to assess about an individual

------
LocalH
How does /. even have any influence anymore? They seem to be k5 lite nowadays,
tbh. At least in terms of comments

------
simonblack
As always, follow the money.

Linux (no matter what it may be called at the time, or who is its current
poster boy) is now too big to be nailed down by any one company or even any
one country.

Microsoft may, in fact, end up owning the name 'Linux' and proclaim that it is
the 'one, true owner'. That will not stop Linux from being forked into another
cloned project with a different name and letting 'Linux (TM)' wither on the
vine.

